# Gas generator



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ran about 30' of the plastic pipe underground to the generator.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Ran about 30' of the plastic pipe underground to the generator.


 Like ur warning tape and locating wire... around here, we have to black tape the exposed iron pipe before backfilling..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Like ur warning tape and locating wire... around here, we have to black tape the exposed iron pipe before backfilling..


Black tape? Explain a little more pls


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Black tape? Explain a little more pls


 Elecritical tape or similiar, wrapped on any exposed black iron pipe.. before backfilling..


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Like ur warning tape and locating wire... around here, we have to black tape the exposed iron pipe before backfilling..


Same down here...we call it mill wrap.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

mil tape


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Elecritical tape or similiar, wrapped on any exposed black iron pipe.. before backfilling..


We call it tape... It's a really thick tape that we use when running coated black iron then wipe roofing tar around the taped joints.

Really like that gas line, much easier than melting the coating off of 2" to thread it, tape and tar it and try to get it started in a crooked ditch.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

If we run black pipe underground we have to wrap it in yellow tape. And it is kinda pricey.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> If we run black pipe underground we have to wrap it in yellow tape. And it is kinda pricey.


 Spray paint it yellow...


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Spray paint it yellow...


Won`t pass inspection the tape is a heavy rubberized tape designed for gas lines.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

We cannot bury black iron


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

What we use...
www.corrosioncoatings.com/catalog/tapecoat.html


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Plastic polyethelyene the way to go,we backfill with yellow tape above pipe with tracer wire for locating ,direct galvanized buried must tar all exposed threads at fittings .MJ fittings easy to use very dependable push type also work well but need chamfering tool


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF 

Burying black ... Why not use a down stream kit of PE pipe


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> WTF
> 
> Burying black ... Why not use a down stream kit of PE pipe


 Who's this newcomer??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Elecritical tape or similiar, wrapped on any exposed black iron pipe.. before backfilling..


Mill wrap.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------

